# cage for sale



## zoe16 (Oct 28, 2010)

brand new cage, selling it for less than originally paid for, purely because of my current living situation- i cannot currently house rats. it's up for auction on ebay but there's also a buy it now option. if anyone has any questions please feel free to ask either on here or ebay. i can provide additional pictures (other than the advertisement picture) if wished- i just simply hadn't taken the cage out of the box again before posting the add. any help would be great 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320609802164


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

that cage is NOT big enough for rats. it's a hamster cage.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah I think its really misleading to advertise it as a rat cage.


----------



## ][stacey][ (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah that cage is actually for sale at a store called argos over here in england heres the link

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/8620224/Trail/searchtext>RAT+CAGE.htm

And so ur not really selling it for less either are u unless u count argos delivery charge. OR you bought it elsewhere.


----------

